# منقول : بحث قيم عن الغرافات ذات كوابل السحب (الكرّاكات) Draglines



## طارق البخاري (14 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

وجدت هذا البحث في منتدى الهندسة نت فأعجبني وأحببت ان أنقله إلى هذا المنتدى.







Dragline الكرّاكة​


----------



## محمد الطاهير (26 أغسطس 2008)

where is it this paper


----------



## mnci (27 أغسطس 2008)

اتفضل اخى رابط البحث على الموقع التالى
هنا​


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (27 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود جميل 
وتعاون أكثر من ممتاز ولكن الرابط لا يعمل 
رجاء من الأخ أبو حمزة رفع الملف 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق البخاري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير للجميع*

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

بارك الله في الجميع على هذا التفاعل ,نعم يبدو أنني نسيت رفع البحث في المشاركة السابقة وها أنا ذا أقوم برفعه مرة أخرى (في المرفقات).

أرجو الرد هل تم رفعه بشكل سليم أم لا ;لأنه كثيراً ما تحدث معي مشاكل في رفع الملفات النصية مثل الوورد.


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (12 سبتمبر 2008)

ممتاز أخي أبو حمزة السلفي
لقد تم رفعه 
والملف يعمل بكفاءة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (18 فبراير 2014)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------

